

...and what's the deal with San Francisco? - Klonoar
http://venodesigns.net/2010/10/06/and-whats-the-deal-with-san-francisco-along-with-my-travels/

======
moonpolysoft
I won't speak to his other points, however if all the author met was a bunch
of "me too" douchebags, then the author clearly hung out with the wrong
people. To meet the real san francisco tech scene come to a scrodeo:
<http://scrodeo.com/>.

